# Mentally fatigued and tired



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's what I've noticed for the past two weeks
Constant tiredness
Steadily decreasing energy and drive
Despite getting solid 7-9 hours a night sleep.

Past few months
Decrease in cognitive ability with spike variances
i.e. not remembering things, just constant fog, trouble factoring and solving math problems, that are simple, and I've done repeatedly with ease before, even found it fun. 
body tiredness like a massage would feel amazing, maybe some slight muscle weakness on and off. 
trouble concentrating.
Trouble speaking sometimes. It's been hard to be coherent, and its a conscious effort to speak, at times, like being literally trapped in my mind.

It's beginning to effect my life which is why I need help. I've thought it could be burn out, I've done a few really strong semesters over the past year and didn't really take a good break this summer from anything. But now idk, mono, depression, idk, I just know I'm tired and not my normal self.

I'm taking three classes two that are non-stop with homework and one I find fairly easy.
It's to the point I'm thinking about dropping the easy one since it's not that important, and to free up time for me to deal with whatever this is.


----------



## Elwin (Feb 17, 2011)

Ask your physician about testing cortisol, testosterone and thyroid levels. Until then, avoid food that is highly processed and get some exercise even if it's just taking walks around campus.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I second the thyroid,also Low B vitamins can cause those symptoms


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you exercise?


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

It sounds like you need a vacation! Whether it's burn out, or you're getting sick, or even depression, it sounds like it's time for a break. A trip to the doctor is probably in order as well, to rule out a physical reason. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you considered the possibility that you are suffering from Dysthymia?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

How's your diet looking? Considering you're a guy, you're probably not iron deficient. Maybe you have a lack of B vitamins. I recommend eating a healthy diet of mostly protein and anything that grows out of the ground. 

Mono's a possibility, as is depression. You don't necessarily need a reason to be depressed. Logically, there is one, but it could be as simple as Vitamin D deficiency or hormone imbalance, but I'm ahead of myself. Emotionally, no. 


If you feel like this is really keeping you down, see a doctor.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I bounced back for some reason. Not too sure why other than maybe stress release. I did start fish oil that morning, and I've started b-vitamins. 

My diets not bad for a college student, breakfast is a bagel with honey, cream cheese or jam. Lunch is either tacos like chipotle or frozen chicken nuggets. Dinner is pretty normal, a vegetable and a meat sometimes frozen or pasta. I've been snacking with stuff like cherry tomatoes, blue berries, nuts, dried fruit, a baked a item if I made it or now I've added dark chocolate. I also drink, milk, v8, green machine knock off, and several different teas.

Exercise isn't that great, mainly just walking to class, I hope to get bike and start riding it around. 

dsythmyia once or twice, but I bounce back too much, either I'm great at lying to myself which could be. I've noticed with stress I feel it physically before I realize it mentally or emotionally. cyclothymia would be my best guess, if it wasn't environmental


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought depression before physical illness.

Look after yourself: sometimes this keeps on going down rather than bouncing back, and you have to have a point where you retain enough insight to get help.

But hey, it's good you're better. Time to work on things that prevent the descent in the first place: exercise would be a good start. Are you getting enough social stimulation? Even if it is really hard to do, that's a must.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Quin Sabe said:


> Exercise isn't that great, mainly just walking to class, I hope to get bike and start riding it around.


The paradox is that exercise makes more energy available while most assume that it is a waste of energy. If you start a serious exercise plan, your energy will pick up. I'm not saying that this is the only variable contributing to your state, but your neglect in this area should be cause for alarm. 

When I think of myself pre- and post-exercise lifestyle, I am utterly two different people. The pre-exercise me was a lazy, unmotivated sack of shit who just wanted to sit in one place and make excuses for why I felt so terrible and why I would get sick so often. The post-exercise me has boundless energy and fantastic health. The time investment is considerable but the pay off, for me at least, is well worth it. I will never not exercise again!

Check it out. Go make yourself sweat for a half an hour three days a week and see what happens. The idea is to crank up the metabolism. Walking on a treadmill won't cut it. 

Remember that our ancestors chased antelope to stay alive! We seem to have forgotten that our body in it's "normal" state is one that is constantly active. Today, "normal" seems to mean "not sick" with is a disgusting measure of health.


----------



## sherkanner (Nov 19, 2010)

I get this when I lack Magnesium.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

worked out today for about an hour feel better mood wise, bu still mentally fogged, I'm going to pick up a magnesium supplement tonight, since it could very well be that. 

About a month ago I was in mental overdrive literally beasting it for a summer class when it felt like something went wrong in my mind. It could be I depleted magnesium stores, lowered b-vitamins, no telling what other chemical interactions, I was taking ginko and possibly a dhea every other day, plus energy drinks to sustain and hit that pace when it went wrong. it's getting better slowly, with my regimen now which is fish oil, b-vitamins, dark chocolate, cla, cranberry fruit, vitamin c. If needed I'll take a st. johns wort midday, or 5-htp, valerian root, melatonin, or ginko, at night if I'm still wound up at one or so.

Calc 2 is eating my soul with work and it's not like physics or programming are making it any easier.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

> with my regimen now which is fish oil, b-vitamins, dark chocolate, cla, cranberry fruit, vitamin c. If needed I'll take a st. johns wort midday, or 5-htp, valerian root, melatonin, or ginko, at night if I'm still wound up at one or so.


Polypharmacy can make you ill too.
Sensible diet, CBTto deal with anxiety, exercise, plenty of sleep, no alcohol, limit the caffeine. The rest is unnecessary.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm careful to watchful polypharmaceutical effects. I try to use supplements as nootropics and only during the times needed. As soon as summer comes I drop must everything extra, and I try to keep daily to just a few core items. I was off all of it a week or two before I started to build what Im taking now. I'm going to start removing things, and look for a different source for the fish oil such as soy/rice/hemp, etc. milk like I was doing last year. 

I eat fairly healthy keep blueberries or tomatoes to snack on and very if any junk food other than frozen items, (not tv dinners, but like frozen breaded chicken breasts, pasta and occasional pizza). out to eat is freebirds, the like or actual restaurant. I will cut down on alcohol, and I have taken a dip in caffeine intake (that could be it, I was on quite a bit caffeine a month ago, and withdraws would satisfy the symptoms, but the length and peaks had no correspondence to intake).

Definitely time to get healthier in lifestyle.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Since this isn't the first time you've posted something like this in the two years I've been here, it's in all likelihood depression, dude. I had the same symptoms for, oh, 7 years or so, and when I finally get "cured" of it, I was like "Woah, I didn't know life could be this awesome!"

Go see a psychiatrist man. Seriously.


----------

